# Gulp scent longevity?



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a lazy ass, so I take a spare rod and toss a gulp bait out there(matching the best I can) dead sticked and let the tide do the work. I do this when i'm busy bait fishing. Has worked well for many big fish during the first 30 mins or so of soaking. It seems after the initial hour or so there is no more interest throughout the day while the bait rods keep me busy. Does the scent really wear off in that short of a time? Considering the cost of gulp I wouldnt think so. Anyone else had similar issues with Gulp?
Rick


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

30 mins sounds about right,I use em on jigs and notice a change after a few fish. Just throw em back in the juice.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, how long does it take sitting in the juice to re-"juice-inate"??


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just rub it in the bag, or lay it into the container for a couple seconds, but if it makes you feel better, put on a new one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ja2808 said:


> I just rub it in the bag, or lay it into the container for a couple seconds, but if it makes you feel better, put on a new one.


I love a post that is ripe with inuendo.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> So, how long does it take sitting in the juice to re-"juice-inate"??
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


Doesn't really matter. When you take one off, put it back, and swap on another one. 

Think of them like rechargable batteries... You use one while the other is charging.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Doesn't really matter. When you take one off, put it back, and swap on another one.
> 
> Think of them like rechargable batteries... You use one while the other is charging.


Does it make sence to leave the hook inside of them? Then just retire the hook back on?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Doesn't really make scents to me.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

*All kind of cents goin on here.....*

Thank for the replies guys, good ideas. Now I know I'm not imagining it.
Rick


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dont leave the hook or jig head on the bait while recharging.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Dont leave the hook or jig head on the bait while recharging.


I was just thinking that taking the bait off and on would damage it. Why is it bad to leave the hook in the secret sauce? Is it because it ruins the hook?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If the juice is corrosive, you're going to ruin both it, and the hook...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> If the juice is corrosive, you're going to ruin both it, and the hook...


Good point.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say I usually leave the hook on and then toss the hook and the bait at the end of the day anyway. I don't usually keep hooks or bait that I use in salt water anyway. I mean is it really worth a couple bucks for new hooks and bait to not loose a fish the next time when that hook isn't sharp enough to set. Just my 2 cents.

Also I was at a demo one time and the Gulp guy said it took 15 minutes to recharge the baits in the tubs. Don't know if that is really the case but that was the answer he gave someone. 

I always prefer live bait but Gulp is really nice to have around when you don't have any or can't get any. O and yea 30 min sounds about right for me too. That is about how long it seems to last.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Manlystanley said:


> I was just thinking that taking the bait off and on would damage it. Why is it bad to leave the hook in the secret sauce? Is it because it ruins the hook?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


Stan from what I have heard yes it can ruin the hook and possibly the lead on the jig head. I have no experience by doing this, I always take the Gulp off the jig head or hook.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The Gulp Alive (In the Containers) and the Gulp just in the blue package are 2 different products. The Alive is RECHAGEABLE.. The packets are not... 

JAM


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Left a jig head in the gulp alive for about 6 months. It rusted the hook off and turned the juice brown.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

solid7 said:


> If the juice is corrosive, you're going to ruin both it, and the hook...


I left one on the hook for about a month and when i opened it back up all that was left was the jig head itself...no hook..kinda scary!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

JAM said:


> The Gulp Alive (In the Containers) and the Gulp just in the blue package are 2 different products. The Alive is RECHAGEABLE.. The packets are not...
> 
> JAM


Good to know
Thanks
Rick


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smlobx said:


> I left one on the hook for about a month and when i opened it back up all that was left was the jig head itself...no hook..kinda scary!


I definitely believe that.

And if it will corrode a hook, there is some sort of reactivity that's also going to destroy the product, as well. So you lose twice...


----------

